# Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

FYI

Ruger received a small number of reports from the field indicating that LCP pistols could discharge when dropped onto a hard surface with a round in the chamber. We are firmly committed to safety and would like to retrofit all older LCP Pistols. The retrofit involves installation of an upgraded hammer mechanism at no charge to the customer.

How to determine if your pistol needs the retrofit:
• All LCP pistols with serial number prefix "371" and higher (371-xxxxx) have been manufactured with the new hammer mechanism and are NOT affected by the recall and DO NOT need to be returned. See Figure 1 below.

• If your LCP has a serial number prefix "370" you will need to check the flat portion of the slot just behind and below the hammer for a diamond mark. As shown below in Figure 2, LCPs marked with the diamond have had the new hammer mechanism installed and DO NOT need to be returned.

• If your LCP has the "370" serial number prefix and DOES NOT HAVE the diamond mark, we recommend you have your LCP retrofitted with the upgraded hammer mechanism at no charge.

Ruger - LCP® Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice

JBarL


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Running here: *STICKY* *http://www.handgunforum.net/ruger/16065-lcp-recall.html*


----------

